# Is it going to bloom?



## biothanasis (Mar 31, 2008)

Hello all,
Is this going to bloom? It is a cycnoches loddigesii I purchased several months ago... Its leaves were dropped through time (please inform me if it is a typical behaviour), but the main psb remained firm and strong... Now there is a new growth and new roots! But is it going to flower from this new grouth? (((I hope it does)))


----------



## Candace (Mar 31, 2008)

Yes, it's normal for them to drop their leaves. Mine are all pushing up new growths as well. It should flower from the new growth if the plant is cultured properly and it's large enough.


----------



## Rick (Mar 31, 2008)

I think allot of Cycnoches are like Catasetums that are deciduous. The new growth is the flowering growth.

I just found a new growth sprouting on my Catasetum laminatum.:clap::clap:

I'm going to try and grow it bright for female flowers since I know someone who grows it shaded for male flowers.


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 31, 2008)

This is the time to feed it heavily to make the new growth big and plump to make nice flowers! Mine are also sprouting.


Ramon


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 1, 2008)

Yippeeeee!!!!! I am so excited to hear that taking care of it properly from now on it will flower, based on how I have treated it so far...:clap:.
I thought it was getting weak and did not know how to act...
Well, I did not know that temprature affects the sex of the flowers... Is there any difference in shape, size etc (except for the reproducing organs...) between them?????

Rick: I am eager to see the blooms of your catasetum...!!!!!! 

Thank you all for the information... You are great... !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Take care


----------



## Candace (Apr 1, 2008)

There are plenty of male vs. female flowers on the net if you google. But here is one example. This is the same exact plant. The high light gave me females and the lower light gave me males. Many female flowers look alike (not as attractive) and you get fewer flowers. Generally, for appearance sake most people prefer the male flowers. I've had some spikes have both female and male flowers on them. That looks very odd:> I grow catasetums and cychnoches pretty easily.

Here's my Ctsm. Jumbo Eagle

female:






male:


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 1, 2008)

Hello all,

Candace: I am amazed by the difference of the flowers!!!!!!!! But checking it in more detail, they seem to comlete one another!!! Like you can lock one on the other... Nature is PERFECT indeed!!!!!!!
If I can grow cycnoches does this mean that I can grow catasetum?????? Do they emit any pleasant smell?


----------



## Candace (Apr 1, 2008)

Yes, cychnoches and catasetums have the same basic culture needs. What's very interesting about the males is that if you disturb the flowers, for instance move the pot and the flowers sway too much or brush against one, the pollen is on a trigger and it shoots out at you. I've come into the house with pollen stuck to my nose and forehead telling my husband "I've been pollinated." Once that happens though the flower fades fast, so try not to disturb it:>

Yes, they are fragrant!


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 1, 2008)

Super fast reply Candace!!!!!!! Thank you for your time and information !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I am thinking of obtaining one catasetum...:drool:


----------

